# Should I avoid cardio exercise after ovulation



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Help! I started LP IVF on 12th May but didn't down-reg and my consultant saw that  I was about to ovulate at my scan on Wednesday. He told me to have plenty of intercourse over the next few days, which I did. I will start SP when my next AF arrives. I do a fairly strenuous cardio class on Monday nights but I'm wondering if I should skip it? Would it stop an embryo implanting? I hate missing the gym as it really helps clear my head but don't want to do anything that could stop me from getting pregnant. Does anyone know if exercise so soon after ovulation (thurs/fri) should be avoided? I usually do body bump on Tuesdays and Thursdays too but I can't make them this week as I have work and family commitments. 
Any thoughts much appreciated.
Xxx


----------

